

Still Committing Like Crazy - abraham
https://github.com/blog/802-still-committing-like-crazy

======
wheaties
Looks like people don't stop thinking over the weekend and come in with fresh
ideas on Monday. I know that happens to me. Nice to see that it might be
happening to others too. I mean, really, who leaves Friday without a commit?

~~~
iamclovin
The other interesting stat (somebody pointed it out in the comments too) is
that the number of commits per day seem to slope downwards through the week
although the number of pushes stays pretty much constant from Monday-Friday.

